# Villager Discussion: Ankha



## Buster Bunny (Oct 9, 2016)

I have seem that some people like Ankha, the snooty cat who have a egyptian theme.
What do you guys think about her?

I got two of her, in my town NewLeaf (2nd cart) she appeared as a starting character and in Acme (old cart) I got her via Camping Site.


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Oct 9, 2016)

The only thing I know about Ankha is this image.




She's really cool. She came to my campsite and refused to move in once. She doesn't fit my town theme, but she seems fun to befriend and talk to. The color scheme is also really nice.


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 9, 2016)

I adore Ankha. She's lovely. The Egyptian theme is quite appealing and unique, which is why she's so popular. I especially like the cobra (??) on her head.


----------



## Licorice (Oct 9, 2016)

I don't like how her eyes always look up. It's weird.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 9, 2016)

She's so beautiful!  I love that she looks like an Egyptian princess.  I have her in my town and I adore her <3


----------



## sylviabee (Oct 9, 2016)

I think she's cute! She's not my favorite snooty, though.


----------



## Kurashiki (Oct 9, 2016)

i love her! used to have her but she moved out on me


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 9, 2016)

I never understood why people liked her so much to be honest.


----------



## Lightspring (Oct 9, 2016)

I think she's decent, she has a nice design, and I think that she's perfect for Lucky. <3


----------



## Believe (Oct 9, 2016)

I think she's has a cool design but I dont really like her very much :x


----------



## Invisible again (Oct 9, 2016)

I like her, but I've had her in previous towns to not really want her too much. And she recently moved into my town from my boyfriend's void... I swear this cat is stalking me. lol


----------



## Skyzeri (Oct 9, 2016)

I have her in my first town, and she's one of my favorites! There's not exactly anything special about her though.


----------



## cloverette (Oct 9, 2016)

shes really cool, she was the only cute original villager in my first town so i had a soft spot for her. i think she'd be more unique if she was the only pharaoh/mummy themed villager. someone else pointed out the cobra on her head, which i never paid much attention to before but its a really cool detail


----------



## nintendoanna (Oct 9, 2016)

idk if i got her i would be really happy but im not going out of my way to get her if u get me and her and lucky would be such a cute duo omg


----------



## Crash (Oct 9, 2016)

i love her a ton & i wish i had a place for her in any of my towns :c


----------



## Dorian (Oct 10, 2016)

I have her and Lucky plotted side-by-side and a whole Egyptian theme of pyramids, the Sphinx, sand patterns and torches. I adore Ankha and always have. Her downturned mouth when she is surprised or thinking is absolutely adorable. I have never been without her.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Oct 10, 2016)

She has a cool design and I had her in town once before but she didn't really fit in I don't think  I love her facial expressions, especially when she looks surprised. And I love ancient Egypt. She's one of the few snooty villagers who I like actually, just a shame I haven't got the colour scheme in town right now which would match her very well.


----------



## charyse (Oct 10, 2016)

ive never liked her and i don't like her design i don't get the hype at all she's never showed up in any of my towns


----------



## Nunbal (Oct 10, 2016)

I don't know her. I also think it's weird how her pupils always lookin up


----------



## Amy-chan (Oct 10, 2016)

I've had her in my 2nd town, I don't like her that much. Her leaf umbrella is cute, though.


----------



## Buster Bunny (Oct 10, 2016)

Ankha in NewLeaf:






Ankha in Acme:





Guess I'll create a villager with the egyptian theme for the fun of it, heh, heh!


----------



## namiieco (Oct 10, 2016)

I think shes pretty cute and quite a cool villager idea but I can see how soem people find her kinda creepy with the eyes and all...


----------



## N a t (Oct 10, 2016)

Haha I love her, and she's super precious imo

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cucco said:


> The only thing I know about Ankha is this image.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is hilarious


----------



## kinsnuf (Oct 10, 2016)

shes really cute, and her model being slightly different is special. she doesnt fit with my town, otherwise id have her in here in a heartbeat!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 10, 2016)

I like Ankha and her desing 
But me having her ehh nah
The personality snooty fits her well


----------



## glacies (Oct 10, 2016)

I have Ankha in my town (but she's moving out soon.) and honestly I'm not her biggest fan. 

She's very average in my opinion. I do like the fact she's Egyptian themed but I've slowly gotten bored of her.

Also, I'm annoyed at her because her house is right in front of mine!


----------



## HHoney (Oct 10, 2016)

glacies said:


> I have Ankha in my town (but she's moving out soon.) and honestly I'm not her biggest fan.
> 
> She's very average in my opinion. I do like the fact she's Egyptian themed but I've slowly gotten bored of her.
> 
> Also, I'm annoyed at her because her house is right in front of mine!



Bad house placement can completely sway an opinion of a villager.

Ankha is an Egyptian queen. She (and you as mayor) need space!


----------



## LaurenCupcake (Oct 10, 2016)

I have her! She moved into Ocean recently. I quite like her, she is very unique!


----------



## Celeste13 (Oct 10, 2016)

I love Ancient Egypt and considered being an archeologist, so I was happy that she joined my Village. I like Ankha, however, she has had fights with two of my favorite Villagers. I think I will let her leave the next time she asks.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 10, 2016)

Agreed.  I plot reset my precious Ankha so I'll never get angry at her house placement.  <3


----------



## rocklazy (Oct 11, 2016)

I like calling her my queen as she's such a lovely kitty cat who deserves to be treated like royalty <3
Only issue is when I had her she always asked for like these impossible requests or just very hard to do and its like I don't wanna do that its hard and your house is already trashed enough >_<


----------



## Greggy (Oct 11, 2016)

I had her early in my current town as my 9th villager. She seemed to be a toy enthusiast during her stay, as far as I've recalled. But too bad I find her boring in contrast of Yuka's sassiness towards my mayor. She's also the one who gave me chocolate during my first Valentine's Day, just the day before she left me. I didn't do her much favors and I didn't talk to her that much, but she was kind enough to give me her picture after she left.

Also, why is there so much porn of her? Her design is unique and pretty, sure, but I don't get the amount of lewd pictures she has.


----------



## drowningfairies (Oct 11, 2016)

I prefer her over every other snooty. 
She was always more interesting and her design isn't plain.


----------

